# chocolate essence in stout



## IsonAd (9/12/13)

Am planning on adding some choc essence to a stout currently fermenting. Plan on adding to bottling bucket. I tried adding some essence to a.commercial stout to get an idea of the amount to put in. I found that 2ml per 500ml a bit too strong and 1.5ml in 500ml was about right. So my question is that given that I plan on conditioning bottles for winter should I go with 2ml/500ml assuming the aging will mellow flavour a little or just stick with the 1.5/500ml?


----------



## HBHB (9/12/13)

Chocolate tends to not "mellow" much, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Keep the carbonation to a low level and make sure you allow for the sugar in the essence (label)


Martin


----------



## Charst (9/12/13)

try looking up cocoa nibs instead. essence will always taste a bit artificial.


----------



## toncils (9/12/13)

I'd keep it down at 1.5. It's easier to drink a not-so-chocolate stout, than a really-really-chocolate stout.
Try splitting the batch; boil 30-40g baking cocoa (per 10 lt) for 5 minutes, strain with a coffee plunger and add a teaspoon of vanilla essence, and put fake flavours in the other one.

Cocoa worked well for me.


----------



## stakka82 (9/12/13)

Reckon its best to err on the side of caution... So even 1ml per 500ml.

If its not enough it will still be drinkable and somewhat nice... If its too much, you're fucked and its gonna take a very long time to get through the batch.


----------



## IsonAd (10/12/13)

Cheers for the feedback. I plan on splitting the batch and addition choc essence to one third / cold steeped coffee to another and leaving one third as is. I think I'll err on the side of caution and go with about 1.3ml/500 ml. 
Ive read a bit about the cocoa nibs but seeing as though I'm already stuffing around so much with this batch I'll save it for another round.


----------



## dicko (10/12/13)

Charst said:


> try looking up cocoa nibs instead. essence will always taste a bit artificial.





IsonAd said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I plan on splitting the batch and addition choc essence to one third / cold steeped coffee to another and leaving one third as is. I think I'll err on the side of caution and go with about 1.3ml/500 ml.
> Ive read a bit about the cocoa nibs but seeing as though I'm already stuffing around so much with this batch I'll save it for another round.


After you have stuffed around with flavours and essences you will like the result of cocao nibs.
Add 100 to 120 gramms to secondary cube..... Mmmmmmm chocolate


----------



## punkin (10/12/13)

Where is the best place to source?


----------



## dicko (10/12/13)

I got mine from an ebay supplier but site sponsor above sells them if you don't want to go the ebay route


----------



## dicko (10/12/13)

I drop my nib addition into a small volume of boiling water, let it cool and tip it into the cube..I dont actually boil the nibs.


----------



## punkin (10/12/13)

Thaqnks mate, been watching ebay and googling. Exe.


----------



## Kranky (10/12/13)

I'm about to get some more nibs from here:

http://www.rawpower.com.au/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=855924&A=SearchResult&SearchID=6807730&ObjectID=855924&ObjectType=27

I've used them before and they were great. They also use to stock very good vanilla beans.

A few brewers on here recommend toasting the nibs before you use them.


----------



## damoninja (13/12/13)

I was considering adding some chocolate essence to a chocolate porter I've got cubed. It's already got cocoa nibs and vanilla extract, the recipe called for 1/2 the vanilla extract to be added after fermentation so I'm considering swapping this for the choc. 

I'm going to let it ferment completely, empty two glasses using 1 before 1 after... I'll add a measure to one of them slowly increasing until I find the sweet spot. 

If it doesn't improve with this addition I simply won't bother with adding it to the batch.


----------



## dicko (13/12/13)

Here are the nibs I have at the moment

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Raw-Cacao-Nibs-500g-Certified-Organic-/151033050156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item232a45742c

after using nibs I will never go back to essences or syrups. I have tried that bit in a glass test with syrups and it is hard, at least it is for me anyway, to get it right.

I also found that when I was drinking the beer with syrup in it, it left a slight residue in the glass. I didn't notice that with nibs :chug:

Cheers


----------



## manticle (13/12/13)

I get my nibs from craftbrewer and toast them gently in the oven. They smell amazing when toasting. In regard to OP - go with the lesser amount.

You can always add more next time if you think it isn't enough and you can always add more to secondary if you think it won't be enough. Under-do rather than overdo - if it's a good stout it will carry itself but if you ruin a good stout it will be a waste.


----------

